# Muse New Album Title



## Salazard (May 22, 2009)

It's here! Finally! The title name is...





Drum roll...




The Resistance!

It's a bit crap actually... Bit disapointed. Sources: musewire, Muse Official, Muse Wiki


----------



## Tarvos (May 22, 2009)

link please


----------



## Salazard (May 22, 2009)

www.muse.mu


----------

